# does anyone have the Summer Infant Brayden 4-in-1 Crib??



## bellaxgee

If so, do you know where to find the conversion kit??

Babies R Us doesnt carry it anymore and i emailed summer infant directly twice and haven't heard back.


----------



## seoj

Have you looked to see if any conversion kit would work? The one for this crib looks just like the one that came with my 4-in-1 crib. That is so lame it wouldn't come with it. Frustrating.


----------



## HippieJess

I agree with seoj. Or could you use a conversion kit for another summer infant crib as opposed to one from any manufacturer?


----------



## bellaxgee

i have to look into the measurements. it just pisses me off that they advertise a 4 in 1 crib but its impossible to find the kit


----------



## Melissa29

I am in the same boat. Did you figure anything out? I read a review in which the person tried ordering the kit a few times and was then told that it is not necessary as any mattress frame could be used. I don't understand what is meant by that.


----------



## bellaxgee

Melissa29 said:


> I am in the same boat. Did you figure anything out? I read a review in which the person tried ordering the kit a few times and was then told that it is not necessary as any mattress frame could be used. I don't understand what is meant by that.

melissa - the company finally emailed me back and said i can order it through them for i think it was $79. which wasn't worth it to me. i ordered a toddler bed rail from diapers.com for 40

here is a picture. it leaves just enough room for her to climb in and out. because my daughter is 15 months we actually put another toddler mattress on the floor which makes a step for her)


----------



## Melissa29

Thanks so much! I think I will do the same!


----------



## AvasMommy1215

I haven't tried yet... but my baby is escaping so its time to do this. My question is does the front of the crib just come off and then the remainding 3 pieces keep it together? And it looks like you just attached a universal side rail? Is that correct?


----------



## bellaxgee

AvasMommy1215 said:


> I haven't tried yet... but my baby is escaping so its time to do this. My question is does the front of the crib just come off and then the remainding 3 pieces keep it together? And it looks like you just attached a universal side rail? Is that correct?

yes, the front just comes off and the metal pieces that hold the mattress are attached to the sides. yup it's just a universal side rail but you have to make sure its for a toddler bed... the one's for twin beds are just a little too long and don't leave room to climb in and out.

random, but I just searched it and found the same one on the barnes and noble website. 

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/to...a2=pla&ean=786441511021&isbn=786441511021&r=1


----------



## sberke

I am so grateful for this post! We had no idea what to do with our sons crib... we didn't buy the conversion kit, we did by the metal frame to make it into a twin bed but they didn't say we needed ANOTHER kit ontop of that for the "toddler" bed. I saw it for sale on the summer infant site for $79.99!! :( You can buy a metal & plastic toddler bed for $89.99 on walmart and that includes a new crib mattress with it! We just wanted to start slow and didn't know that you don't HAVE to have that kit. We did exactly like you did except we ordered the same rail from ebay because it was cheaper! Nap and night #1 went perfectly just praying it keeps up! :thumbup:


----------

